# ALL 6 Furkids Christmas (Pic Heavy)



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Well we had Christmas with my parents on Friday and that is when my munchkins get to open their presents. We had to do it Friday as Saturday and Sunday was Redskins, My OH parents arrive today, tomorrow is gifts with them, and Christmas day is all about nieces nephew and dinner. LOL

Sonny checking out his stocking

BG & Sonny checking it out

Sonny being silly

Huly's turn



BG Guarding her stuff from Huly

Nala did not want to play she just wanted to be her queen self (she is 18-19 years old)

Sadie

Gibbs


They love the blanket Pidge!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG loves the doll too! 



BG
New HD Princess Hoodie

New Wooflink Love Hoodie


New HD Crown Camo Dress

New Sweater


Sonny
New Keep Calm Hoodie

New HD Major Trouble Hoodie

New Little Buddy Wooflink Coat




Really love all the clothes! The only issue is the Wooflink Little Buddy Coat is the hat is huge! I wish that was detachable but we found a way to make it work by pushing it back!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My goodness, how excited they all look, such great presents! Merry Christmas to all your fur babies and human family! Love all the pictures.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

What a GREAT christmas they all had!!! loved looking at the pictures


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

They loved it! Lots of treats and bones etc. They love Christmas! 

Jan we should schedule a playdate since you are not too far!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like all the fur kids got some really great stuff. The Little Buddy jacket is too cute. We love our stocking with Lady on it that you sent last year.....I see your kids have them too. I keep taunting my husband saying we don't have anything to give the fur babies on Christmas....someone (me) gave them their toys and new Wooflink early!!!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Huly said:


> Jan we should schedule a playdate since you are not too far!


Kody would be so freaked out on a playdate.... he seriously needs to be Socialized first....... poor lil' feller never got to go many places when Chico was sick...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Looks like all the fur kids got some really great stuff. The Little Buddy jacket is too cute. We love our stocking with Lady on it that you sent last year.....I see your kids have them too. I keep taunting my husband saying we don't have anything to give the fur babies on Christmas....someone (me) gave them their toys and new Wooflink early!!!!


LOL LOL LOL I guess you need to go shopping! Yeah I love the coat just the hood can be annoying and Sonny has a big head so I can only imagine it swallowing Prince! 



jan896 said:


> Kody would be so freaked out on a playdate.... he seriously needs to be Socialized first....... poor lil' feller never got to go many places when Chico was sick...


Lets work him up slowly. I will help you and I have a friend in Hagerstown that owns a kennel and does day care. My hounds love it there but the chis have not gone that would be a huge shock to them. LOL My breeder also does chi meet ups around Arlington and his chis are very mellow.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Huly said:


> Lets work him up slowly. I will help you and I have a friend in Hagerstown that owns a kennel and does day care. My hounds love it there but the chis have not gone that would be a huge shock to them. LOL My breeder also does chi meet ups around Arlington and his chis are very mellow.


Better let that Day Care know I leave the house at 4am......... :sign5:

but I would be interested in getting him socialized... if only on the weekends *sigh*

Considering a playmate for him.... but just not sure.... kinda too soon for me but I know he needs someone his size to play with....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love the pics.Nala is beautiful for an oldie.Glad that Huly had a ball as well


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry to butt in but, did I hear Hagerstown? Can you put steer me towards a good breeder? Not having any luck google searching. Thinking of getting a buddy for Mickey and hubby thinks it is his idea.  We're in Annapolis.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jan896 said:


> Better let that Day Care know I leave the house at 4am......... :sign5:
> 
> but I would be interested in getting him socialized... if only on the weekends *sigh*
> 
> Considering a playmate for him.... but just not sure.... kinda too soon for me but I know he needs someone his size to play with....


I understand 100% I am going to be that way when I lose Sadie. Will Sonny be enough for Gibbs or does he need a housemate. After the new year lets try to get ours together. We can start with BG as she is more shy and Sonny well full out boy LOL 

We can meet up at RheeAnna's as she has seperate yards for small dogs and we can have our own spot. She is also an ex Vet Tech and is awesome with all kinds of pups. So she can help too and i have not seen her in awhile LOL



michele said:


> Love the pics.Nala is beautiful for an oldie.Glad that Huly had a ball as well


Thank you! She is not a people cat Ms Independant her way or the highway kind of thing LOL so I do not get many photos of her. Huly had a blast! 



zellko said:


> Sorry to butt in but, did I hear Hagerstown? Can you put steer me towards a good breeder? Not having any luck google searching. Thinking of getting a buddy for Mickey and hubby thinks it is his idea.  We're in Annapolis.


I am in NOVA and so is the one who bred my two. I can PM you his email address. The parents of my two just had an litter (was not planned lol) and he has a few different sets of parents and if he does not have what you are looking for he can help lead you in the right direction. He does 2-3 times a week meet up social groups etc. He is in Alexandria.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Lovley pics !! They all looked like they enjoyed it. I love the keep calm hoddy haha


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

sammyp said:


> Lovley pics !! They all looked like they enjoyed it. I love the keep calm hoddy haha


It fits Sonny's personality LOL


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

omg look at all those toys haha. lucky pups and kitties!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, so cute seeing everyone with there presents . I really love the pink hip doggie hoodie and the love hoodie and the new sweater on BG !!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What do you think of the hood on Sonny Wooflink coat?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Huly said:


> What do you think of the hood on Sonny Wooflink coat?



its cute. I love the color of it and the saying on it but I do see what you mean about the hood being very big. do you think you'd want to exchange it for something else cause of that ? I have had to exchange a couple things from doggie couture cause of fit and Melissa was good about it. or , did you find a good way to keep the hood out of the way ?


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow Santa was busy at your place
Looks like everyone was pretty pleased 😄


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What lucky fur kids...so many nice presents...love Huly laying on hers so no one takes anything ! Merry Christmas from my girls.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

elaina said:


> its cute. I love the color of it and the saying on it but I do see what you mean about the hood being very big. do you think you'd want to exchange it for something else cause of that ? I have had to exchange a couple things from doggie couture cause of fit and Melissa was good about it. or , did you find a good way to keep the hood out of the way ?


I still really like it! I am not sure what to do. If I push it back kind of turn it inside out it works well.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

aaawwww, love it!! looks like they are having a wonderful Christmas. Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> aaawwww, love it!! looks like they are having a wonderful Christmas. Merry Christmas to you and your family!


You too! I hope Santa Paws spoils your pups rotten LOL and you too


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Merry Christmas! Love all the pictures of them enjoying their gifts.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awww they don't have enough toys.  Haha. Merry Christmas! Love all their gifts.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Christie, How is Stella the basset doing? Did her wandering around stop? I was thinking of her the other day. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

keep calm and eat treats Love it!!! great pics!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas!!! I loved the pictures, it makes me think maybe time to get more pets in our home so Kalisee can have brothers and sisters to share things like that with.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> Merry Christmas!!! I loved the pictures, it makes me think maybe time to get more pets in our home so Kalisee can have brothers and sisters to share things like that with.


They are a riot together!


----------

